# Best Homemade Tools >  Drilling Hexagonal Holes

## rgsparber

Here is a simple way to drill hexagonal holes. No filing is needed. 

http://rick.sparber.org/dhh.pdf

The basic idea can be extended to drilling any polygon.

----------

Altair (Dec 28, 2014),

drivermark (Aug 13, 2018),

Jon (Feb 20, 2013),

kbalch (Feb 20, 2013),

mdlbldrmatt135 (Feb 22, 2013),

mklotz (Aug 14, 2018),

Nitrous (May 13, 2014),

oldcaptainrusty (Aug 13, 2018),

Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2014),

saintrain (Aug 15, 2018),

Tiny (Nov 28, 2017)

----------


## mdlbldrmatt135

Sweet!!! I was thinking along those lines for a small tool Idea I want to make!

----------


## Workshopshed

Some more on the same topic

Workshopshed: Drilling square holes

----------

Paul Jones (Dec 23, 2014)

----------


## Paul Jones

That is amazing and opens up a whole new line of possibilities of drilling other types of polygons. Thank you for sharing this video.

----------


## DIYer

Cool! GREAT post as usual, Rick!

----------


## rgsparber

Simple applied math can be a very powerful tool in the shop.

----------


## Hotz

In the past I build many holes using this method, not so enhanced with the math but it works very well.
Thank you for sharing your knowledge.  :Clapping: 

 :Hat Tip:

----------


## rgsparber

Glad to be of service.

----------


## evapmachean

Hi all it,s nice to see all the work yous do....I am new to metel work,i jest got a welder and the first thing I would to make is a brike,,,if anyone got some time iwould love some help II would like to start small,,,,,thank you Richard

----------


## Altair

Thanks for sharing a very well-written article Rick. Textbook quality!

Al

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Rick! I've added your Hexagonal Hole Drilling to our Drilling and Drill Presses category, as well as to your builder page: Rick Sparber's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Hexagonal Hole Drilling  by Rick Sparber 

tags:
hex, drilling

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to Rick for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## budbuc

Thanks much, just what I needed.

----------


## rgsparber

Glad to help. Rick

----------


## ncollar

I think a rotary broach would work easier. Drill and broach.
Nelson

----------


## Pa1963

Years ago you could buy a bit that would drill a square hole. It was shaped like the rotor from a Wankel engine, mounted off center on a shaft. As it spun, it would cut a seemingly square hole. I don't know if it was perfectly square, but it looked pretty good.

----------

